# Tree harvester/fellerbuncher vs man+chainsaw



## maplered (Jul 20, 2011)

Hi,

Does anyone know the average amount of wood a tree harvester cuts in a given amount of time? How about the same for a man and a chainsaw? Is there a forestry guide that lists this kind of information anywhere?

Thanks


----------



## slowp (Jul 20, 2011)

There are too many variables for a general guess. Like volume per acre, terrain, tree size, operator skill, type of machines, rules, moon phase, etc.


----------



## stihl 440 (Jul 20, 2011)

Around here feller bunchers do roughly 1,000+ trees a day...with a circular head...chainsaw head timbco depends on the timber...but usually 500+ a day....and more in pine. I have cut 250 trees in a day with a chainsaw....but i had a guy topping for me. So if your one maning it...dropping and topping...i average 125-150 a day....again terrain and timber difference comes into play as well.


----------



## hammerlogging (Jul 21, 2011)

In steeper mountains where a timbco is terrain challenged, I've seen it takes the place of 3 fallers. BUT, thats until the stem size gets over its true productive capability where it can cut from just one side. And you still need fallers to cut what the machine can't get to, plus the oversize. Plus, your prescriptions, your planning, everything all of a sudden is based on keeping that timbco producing to its max. On flat ground, the mech. felling is going out produce your fallers way past this.

Going mech. felling in the mountains needs to be a very careful decision. They can be extremely succussful if the site and stand and prescription and avg. tract size is suitable.

You can find producitivity studies from university folks that will give you data on anything you want. You've got to see them work in conditions similar to yours and understand how it will work with your needs on the ground to augment what you read in these papers.


----------



## Samlock (Jul 21, 2011)

They really don't want to publish the detailed data of the productivity, because there is too many factors which may change the whole deal. The rule of thumb we use here is that a harvester makes the job of 5 men (felling, delimbing & bucking). And here it means flat ground, timber BHD 15-50 centimeters (bigger trees are chainsaw job), standard measures and quality.

For example. Scotch pine, normal (flat, no rocks, dry) ground, second thinning, the volume of the average stem 301-500 liters. The average amount of timber cut by a man is 3,1350 cubic meters per hour (yes, we have exact tables for the manual work). Thus, roughly, we could say a harvester cuts under the very same conditions 15 - 16 cubic meters per hour.

This only goes here in Scandinavia. And furthermore in the flat parts of it.

Sorry I can not give you any online links, the I used here is all printed.


----------



## wyk (Jul 21, 2011)

This thing looks tough:

<iframe width="425" height="349" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/CVAPJAyBxKM" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

They state 100-200 trees/hr


----------



## Hank Chinaski (Jul 21, 2011)

wyk said:


> This thing looks tough:
> 
> <iframe width="425" height="349" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/CVAPJAyBxKM" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
> 
> They state 100-200 trees/hr


 
my 5yo son says "cool" :hmm3grin2orange:


OP: sounds like a John Henry Challenge to me....


----------



## slowp (Jul 21, 2011)

A very good operator told me that the trouble with the levelling cabs is that you forget or don't realize how steep the ground is, and you can get in a bit of trouble. He was working in the snow, and slipped a few times on the icy rocks that were hidden.

He also pointed out that if you are pushing the terrain limits..working on the steep, you don't dare reach very far.


----------



## maplered (Jul 22, 2011)

Samlock said:


> ...Sorry I can not give you any online links, the I used here is all printed.



Thanks for the info. Is the printed material published by anyone or is it only within your company? If it's published, can you let me know the publishing information? 

I am aware of the different variables to take into consideration for cutting (terrain, tree type, etc) but, like in Scandinavia, there are general rules of thumb here (northern New England) that people follow...I just don't remember what they are and the experts who would know this are working in the woods right now--spending their time cutting wood and not in front of a computer. :msp_smile:


----------



## wyk (Jul 22, 2011)

Samlock said:


> For example. Scotch pine, normal (flat, no rocks, dry) ground, second thinning, the volume of the average stem 301-500 liters. .


 
I spent a week cutting Scotch Pine. It is such a sorry excuse for a tree, but they are beautiful when mature.


----------



## Samlock (Jul 22, 2011)

wyk said:


> I spent a week cutting Scotch Pine. It is such a sorry excuse for a tree, but they are beautiful when mature.



Scotch Pine needs northern light to grow properly. Below the 60th meridian it's all rubbish.


----------



## Samlock (Jul 22, 2011)

maplered said:


> Thanks for the info. Is the printed material published by anyone or is it only within your company? If it's published, can you let me know the publishing information?
> 
> I am aware of the different variables to take into consideration for cutting (terrain, tree type, etc) but, like in Scandinavia, there are general rules of thumb here (northern New England) that people follow...I just don't remember what they are and the experts who would know this are working in the woods right now--spending their time cutting wood and not in front of a computer. :msp_smile:



The rule of thumb comparing harvester/manual cutting is from the study: Salakari, H & Heimonen, R. 1998: Koneellinen puunkorjuu. Publisher Metsälehti Kustannus, Helsinki.

The productivity figure I took from the collective agreement of the employment conditions made by trade union and employers associations. Its can also be found online here : http://www.finlex.fi/data/tes/stes1542-TT51Metsa1006.pdf Yes, it's published since it's public information, but I can't spot the publishing information.


----------



## maplered (Jul 22, 2011)

Samlock said:


> The rule of thumb comparing harvester/manual cutting is from the study: Salakari, H & Heimonen, R. 1998: Koneellinen puunkorjuu. Publisher Metsälehti Kustannus, Helsinki.
> 
> The productivity figure I took from the collective agreement of the employment conditions made by trade union and employers associations. Its can also be found online here : http://www.finlex.fi/data/tes/stes1542-TT51Metsa1006.pdf Yes, it's published since it's public information, but I can't spot the publishing information.


 
Thank you. It's plenty to start with.


----------



## maplered (Jul 23, 2011)

Hi,

I got information from a fellerbuncher operator. In his area, the forest is predominantly spruce-fir (red,white, & black spruce and balsam fir), northern hardwood (beech-yellow birch and sugar maple), and pioneer hardwood (aspen – paper birch). The area is exclusively used for commercial forestry operations and has a mix of natural and artificial regen.

From him: about 500-700 cords (1812-2537 cubic meters) per 55+- hr work week for a fellerbuncher. Two men working together with chainsaws and a cable skidder could cut 80-100 cords (290-362 cubic meters) a week.


----------

